

Show HN: NextHand – An iPhone app that lets you list stuff for sale in seconds - tbatsilas
http://www.nexthand.co

======
tbatsilas
Hi All - NextHand Co-Founder here. Happy to discuss anything about the app. We
feel that listing items around your house for sale shouldn't be a drawn out
process. We feel there are many people out there that don't list things
because they can't be bothered or feel it's too hard. We know there's many
things we can do to improve so was hoping to get some great feedback here from
the HN community.

